# Travis's Diamondback Sync'r 24 From Santa😉!



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my 10yr old little man this bike from Amazon for $495 shipped for Christmas! I was very fortunate to find a deal like this because with my budget, I don't think I could have bought or built a similarly equipped 24" bike for that price. As some others have mentioned on their Amazon review of this bike, the bike I received came with better parts than what is listed on the factory specs. Instead of the. 9sp 11-34 X-5, regular front ring, plastic pedals and Schwalbe 2.1 tires, ours came with 10sp 11-36 X-7 type 2, NW front ring, alloy platform pedals, and Kenda Kinetics 2.3. I'm thrilled!
Anyways, I already changed some things even before the bike went next to the Christmas tree. I cut down the 29" bars down to 26", and I ditched the stock hard grips and added Giant "Contact" silicone grips(which feels great btw!). I also got a shorter 152mm Suntour crankset, but I still need to get a square taper BB to replace the stock isis one.
Currently, the bike weighs in at 27.5 lbs, so I'm planning to get the weight down when funds allow, but I'm not going to go too crazy.

Heres what I have in mind:

Tubeless conversion
Titanium skewers
Cheap carbon seat post
Swap the 180/160 rotors to smaller Ashima 160/140 rotors
Titanium bolts for rotors, calipers, levers, shifter and stem

I don't think I'll get too low with the weight reduction because of the burly overbuilt frame, unless I get crazy with PayPal and a custom wheel set. I'll probably only get it down to 23lbs at the most, but I'm not worried. I like to look of the burly frame anyway. There's also some weight to lose with a fork swap, but the stock one is matched well with my sons weight so we'll wear this one out before I swap in an air fork.

In the meantime, I can't wait to hit the mountain trails with my little man riding this awesome bike!


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Tubeless conversion - good idea although good luck with the kenda tyres. 
Titanium skewers - not worth it
Cheap carbon seat post - not worth it, best to weigh the items and see if its worth while swapping to a lighter alternative. I found it wasn't worth doing the stem on my boys blast but a lighter post and saddle made a difference but I went with an alu as the cost per g wasn't worth it. 
Swap the 180/160 rotors to Ashima 160/140 - not worth it, keep the bigger rotors for better braking. Lewis has 203 front 160 rear, he is not that quick but better brakes help for those oh god moments lol
Titanium bolts for rotors, calipers, levers, shifter and stem - not worth it cost wise.


if you want to loose weight on the bike weigh the items and see what you can loose. I would imagine the wheels are around 2000g


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks POAH.

Gonna take a stab at the tubeless conversion and see what happens. 

I think the rotor size reduction will be fine. My son is skinny and only weighs 60lbs. I actually downsized the front rotor on my Enduro from 203 to 180 to provide better modulation as the 203 rotors were touchy. The smaller 180's in front still give great stopping power. Our local trails don't have long extended descents so I'm not worried about heat build up.

I took the front wheel off today and it's pretty heavy. Took the tire and tube off and I noticed that the rim walls are fairly beefy. The hubs are good quality but are loose ball and have steel axles and nuts, I can only imagine how heavy the rear hub is and it probably has a heavy steel cassette. Spokes are 14g. To reduce weight for now, I'm thinking of maybe having a friend re-lace it with only 16 of the stock spokes. In the future I'd like to redo the wheels with a cheap/used but high quality light weight hub set, and 32 15g spokes. I still like the rims, especially with the matching decals, so I'll probably keep them.

Still going to get the Ti skewers and bolts cause they're cheap and I like the look of Ti parts, but this will be farther down the road after the wheels are done.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

wouldn't bother with 16 spokes either. Make sure they are decent skewers, I had a set for lewis's bike and they came loose so just stuck with shimano until I got the ripcord.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

FREAKAH said:


> Currently, the bike weighs in at 27.5 lbs, so I'm planning to get the weight down when funds allow, but I'm not going to go too crazy.
> 
> Heres what I have in mind:
> 
> ...


Great looking bike, I am sure your son is stoked!

A 27.5 pound stock Diamondback 1x 24" bike means there has got to be a ton of weight in the wheels and components. (Read STEEL) Most 24" geared bikes are in this range. I'd be surprised if the frame weighs over 1700 grams to be honest. You won't come close to 23 pounds without a wheel upgrade.

As POAH said, the quickest weight reduction will be in the wheels and tires. There probably is a lot of steel in the wheels. Loose ball bearings is a give away to steel hub bodies, steel axles and a steel cassette body. You could probably drop some spokes as mentioned, but that is an exercise I'd use caution and it won't save as much weight as proper alloy hubs. I'd never let my kids leave the ground with that setup (and that is what they do best on bikes) but YMMV. 

Not sure about the Kenda Kinetics but they sure look pretty knobby. Schwalbe Racing Ralph's are about 460 grams as I recall. Kenda Small Block 8's are about 450 grams as well but carful as those have a more fine tread pattern. We had a pair and our son couldn't stay upright through the loose turns.

Handlebar, stem, seatpost, saddle are all areas which you can probably save 600 grams. Take a magnet to it, if it sticks, replace it with aluminum or carbon if funds allow.

You get into diminishing returns when you put priority on titanium bolts/skewers, rotors, etc.. This is the last spot I would focus on as you might save 150 grams total. For instance, your rotors I doubt are more than 130 grams each now. 650 gram tires, steel hubs and loose ball bearings on the other hand...


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

the kinetics are about 750g each and a much more aggressive tyre than the RR. I swapped out the RR to hutchinson toros as they weren't very good for our conditions.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Omg, this is what I was afraid of when I ordered this bike lol! On the computer all day and night researching and googling parts and ways to lighten the bike! Oh well I love it though and I went through the same thing with his BMX race bike. As with most dads, I probably spend more money on my son's rig than I do my own, and most of those parts are weight saving parts.

At first I was glad that the bike came with the Kenda Kinetics, but after finding out how that they're wire and how much they weigh, now I wish it came with the schwalbe RR like it was supposed to in the specs. Now I'm trying to find a source for the RR and will probably spend $100 to get those. $100 for 600 grams, hmmmm... Hopefully I can offset the cost by selling the Kinetics.

The hubs are aluminum bodied, but yes the axle and cone nuts are steel. I didn't remove the rear wheel but I'm sure the free hub is steel also. I guess I'll have to wait for a good deal on good lightweight hubs, or try one of those cheap fancy hubsets on eBay. Still on the fence about re-lacing with a reducing spoke count, but those who done it says it's strong.

Now the Suntour fork. Like I mentioned earlier, the fork is a good match for my son's weight, and it provides quite a bit of travel for this size fork. The specs say 75mm of travel, but the fork says 80mm. The specs also say magnesium lowers but the stanchions are steel, and as I found out yesterday with a magnet, the steer tube is steel. So I'm thinking this fork must be heavy!

So, I'm looking to spend nearly $600 if I want to lose weight in all these areas! YIKES!
Well, the hubs and fork can wait since they cost the most, so off to find a seller of RR's.

Still, as it sits I'm still so stoked(and so is Travis!) with this bike! I like the look, and I like most of the components, and I think would probably have to spend more upgrading other bikes in the $500-800 price range. The weight kinda bothers me, but Travis is in his 5th year of racing BMX and has been in the Expert class for two years so I think he can handle the weight. Plus, this bike will be a great training tool for our 2016 BMX racing campaign.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

whats the axle to crown length of the fork? the issue you'll have with the fork is finding a similar length and travel. if the forks are air adjustable I would probably just keep them and upgrade the wheels. fork is probably about 1850g


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

The A2C is around 432mm, which is smack dab right in the middle of the RST First and a modified SID. The bottom bracket height is already on the high side with the stock fork so I wouldn't want to throw a SID on there I think. The HT angle is 69 degrees as it sits, so going with the shorter First or Spinner fork would be perfect and would probably match the 70 degree HT which seem to be the norm with other 24" bikes.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

FREAKAH said:


> Still, as it sits I'm still so stoked(and so is Travis!) with this bike! I like the look, and I like most of the components, and I think would probably have to spend more upgrading other bikes in the $500-800 price range. The weight kinda bothers me, but Travis is in his 5th year of racing BMX and has been in the Expert class for two years so I think he can handle the weight. Plus, this bike will be a great training tool for our 2016 BMX racing campaign.


Two comments: I personally don't feel that weight is that big of an issue once you get into the 25-28 lb range. The handling of a bike is a more important concern from my experience. My son just got on a new 24" Cleary from a 24" Specialized. Though the weight of the two bikes is pretty much the same, he is so much faster on the Cleary as his confidence n the handling of the Cleary is much better than it was with the Specialized. Though the Kinetics are a bit heavier of a tire, they have good cornering grip and do well especially on the front wheel based on my son's experience with them on a 20" Marin.

I don't believe the Racing Ralphs come in a 24" size. I know the Rocket Rons do as we carry the 24" version. Actual weight of the 24" Rocket Ron is 410 grams. It's a decent front tire, though the Kinetics may potentially be ever better in the wider width. I think the Rocket Ron will roll faster than the Kinetics as a rear tire though. If it's of any value, we did a test of the Rocket Ron in dry summer conditions, though they seem to do reasonably well in the wet as well: Pacific Northwest Summer 2015 XC Tire Comparison Test: X-King, Rocket Ron, Ardent, Neo-moto, Hans Dampf & Nobby Nic ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah, I think ithe current weight is ok for now, and I think Travis is strong enough to pedal up a good grade. Maybe just lighter tires and tubeless and that it.

Hmm, maybe a Kinetic in front and a Rocket Ron in rear would be a great combo. The Kinetic does look like a Magic Mary so I'm sure it's a great front tire, and the slightly smaller rear would help with gearing.

Spectre, let me know when you get more 24" Rocket Rons in stock. I'm looking to get two.


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Glad to see another dad with his son on Sync'r 24 (I hope you liked my amazon review )! We have ours for about 2 months and my kid (7 and 1/2) absolutely loves it. Only a handful of trip to the actual trail but he is having a blast riding it around the neighborhood. His confidence level increased dramatically; he is practicing small 'jumps' off of the small ramp we got him last year. 

While I would love to lower the weight I am not going to get into heavy modding just to save few hundred grams. The only modification that I am considering for spring is either just the the 42T cog or the entire new cassette (such as SunRace CSMX3 11-42t) to help with the climbs when we hit the trails.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

FREAKAH said:


> Yeah, I think ithe current weight is ok for now, and I think Travis is strong enough to pedal up a good grade. Maybe just lighter tires and tubeless and that it.
> 
> Hmm, maybe a Kinetic in front and a Rocket Ron in rear would be a great combo. The Kinetic does look like a Magic Mary so I'm sure it's a great front tire, and the slightly smaller rear would help with gearing.
> 
> Spectre, let me know when you get more 24" Rocket Rons in stock. I'm looking to get two.


We'll have them in by Wed afternoon.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Szy_szka said:


> Glad to see another dad with his son on Sync'r 24 (I hope you liked my amazon review )! We have ours for about 2 months and my kid (7 and 1/2) absolutely loves it. Only a handful of trip to the actual trail but he is having a blast riding it around the neighborhood. His confidence level increased dramatically; he is practicing small 'jumps' off of the small ramp we got him last year.
> 
> While I would love to lower the weight I am not going to get into heavy modding just to save few hundred grams. The only modification that I am considering for spring is either just the the 42T cog or the entire new cassette (such as SunRace CSMX3 11-42t) to help with the climbs when we hit the trails.


Your Amazon review is the main reason I went ahead and ordered the Sync'r!
Yeah, my son loves it, but I think I give it more attention than he does lol! Just the tinkerer dad in me! 
We haven't taken it on any trails yet, but we live on a top of a long steep hill, and we rode down and back up again, and Travis seems to handle the climb pretty well. Still, I'd like to get the rotating weight down. That Sunrace 11-40 cog set sound good too.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Maybe I missed it, but what bar, post, and stem does this have?

We ended up saving a lot more weight than expected swapping to a cheap Al post, Al stem, and some Chinese carbon risers. Probably around $50 total. Carbon post and stem, definitely not worth it as others have stated.

Also, weigh the pedals. The rockbros butterfly shaped platforms are 160g / pair and if you don't do the BIN on ebay, I've seen them go for as low as $20 - $25. 

It never sounds like a lot but 150g of weight savings is 1/3 lb, so it can add up quick if you can find a handful of 150g savings.

If you do decide to go all in, or do a big mod, you can get a wheelset under 1500g with circus monkey hubs and stans 24" rims.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

The bars seem to be of good quality, and it says double butted on the bar so I assume it's almost as light as aftermarket bars. 

The 50mm stem looks good too and I would assume it weighs in the 190g range judging by its similarities with other stems in that weight range(I really need to get a scale!). I have a pretty light 45mm 125g Funn Funnduro on my own bike, and I was wanting to try a 50mm for some time so we're set for a swap. Win win!

The post feels heavy, but instead of getting a lighter one, I think I'll just mill out the guts. The top clamp could lose a lot of weight, and I could drill out the base some. The seat is jr sized and pretty nice.

The pedals feels ok weight wise, and it's actually a very nice grippy looking oe stock pedal, so I'll keep them.

So, as expected, most of the weight comes from the fork and the wheelset. Money is tight right now so no upgrading those for a few months. I'm hoping the Rocket Rons and tubeless conversion help make a difference for my son.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

FREAKAH said:


> Yeah, I think ithe current weight is ok for now, and I think Travis is strong enough to pedal up a good grade. Maybe just lighter tires and tubeless and that it.
> 
> Hmm, maybe a Kinetic in front and a Rocket Ron in rear would be a great combo. The Kinetic does look like a Magic Mary so I'm sure it's a great front tire, and the slightly smaller rear would help with gearing.
> 
> Spectre, let me know when you get more 24" Rocket Rons in stock. I'm looking to get two.


Got six 24" Rocket Rons in stock. PM me if you need help finding them.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Spectre!


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Freakah,

I have the same bike on the way but ordered it from Sports Authority with a discount and coupon code. I am curious if the build is the same as stated or has the changes that were included with your purchase. 

Anyway, I have a question I was hoping you could answer. I have a new set of cranks here to switch out with the stock ones but would like to know the bottom bracket size and spindle length? Could you help me with this information? 

Also, would you mind providing me an axle to crown measurement in mm? I have a Suntour XCR LO Air 24 on the way as well. I ordered it way before Christmas to replace a fork on my sons Kona. Since then I decided to get a new bike and am entertaining the thought of switching it out with the one on the Diamondback if it is a lot lighter and close to the same length. it is only 63MM of travel so I am guessing it may be 18mm - 20mm shorter. 

Have you two had a chance to test it in the trails yet? 

Thank you for any info you are able to share with me.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

Never mind on the fork measurement. I just reread the previous posts and see you already posted it. Thank you!


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

cyclocrossen said:


> Hi Freakah,
> 
> I have the same bike on the way but ordered it from Sports Authority with a discount and coupon code. I am curious if the build is the same as stated or has the changes that were included with your purchase.
> 
> ...


Weight of the XCR Air is 1832 g with an uncut steerer. Crown to axle measurement is 430 mm.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome! I hope yours comes equipped the same way as ours did.

The axle to crown measurement is around 432mm. I thought about getting an air fork, but after checking out the Suntour catalog I noticed they sell the 24" LO air cartridge for the XCR fork for around $60, so I might get that instead. I hope it works with the Sync'r's 75/80mm fork.*

As for the cranks, I haven't taken it apart yet. I did just receive a Suntour 152mm crankset that I ordered, but I didn't measure the bottom bracket width yet so I can order the square taper bb.

I'm taking my boy on his first trail ride with the bike this Sunday. We'll be riding along with two other father/son groups so it should be fun for him.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for the info! That is the same crank I bought from a friend and plan to install. If the fork was not already purchased I doubt I would consider it at the moment. It is funny, I ordered it on the 23rd and will not receive it until after the bike is here. I ordered the bike on the 29th. On the listing it shows the axle to crown is 415 and the weight is 1832. I am curious to take off and weigh the fork that comes with the bike. If it is 432 I think the 17mm difference may be alright. When I get both I will post the weight difference. Maybe I will let him ride it with both forks and let him choose what he likes better? Like you Freakah, I enjoy to tinker. I would like to look into the air conversion for the 80mm fork that it comes with. With a 70 lb. rider I am not sure if 63mm of travel compared to 80mm will make any difference. 

Please give me a post trail review on it. I wish you a great New Years and enjoy the ride!


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, Travis had a great time at the trails today with his new bike! The first thing I noticed is that the front fork is a bit stiff for his weight(he's a small 60lb 10yr old). Still, it compressed on the bigger bumps, roots and landings, so at least it's doing its job and softening some of the blows. I like the extra travel this fork gives over the 63mm F1RST and Spinner air forks so I hope the Suntour XCR Lo air cartridge that I want to get works with this fork and still keep its 75mm travel.

As expected, the bike kinda bounced around a lot, again I think due to his weight. I ran both tires at 23psi so I think I'll bring it down to 20, or maybe lower for the next outing.

As for the gearing, I think he managed quite well on the climbs with the 32/36 considering the bike's 27.5lb weight, but I think he still could use a lower gear. I'm hoping the slightly smaller RRons will bring it down a bit so I'll have to wait and see. 

Speaking of tires, I ordered a pair of RRons from Spectre and I have decided to use only one for the rear because, despite their weight, I want to keep the more aggressive Kenda Kinetics on the front for more bite.

It seemed he did good with the 165mm cranks, but I think he will still benefit from the shorter 152 that I had ordered earlier. I do wish there were cheap 155mm 104bcd cranks available though, since that arm length is what he uses for his BMX race bike. The bike's higher than usual bb makes it easier to clear logs and such, and there wasn't any rock strikes that I noticed, even with the longish 165mm cranks.

So after today, I'm thinking the only things I'm going to change, besides the performance related tire, air cartridge, and maybe gear change, is the brake rotors from 180/160 to 160/140, using the stock 160 from the rear, to the front, and a KCNC 140 for the rear, and change the heavy seat post to a Ebay Chinese carbon one. The seat post change, along with rotor size reduction, losing the front adapter and related bolts, and the lighter ti bolts, should be the most economical changes to reduce some weight.

Well, I think I...um Santa, made a great choice! I'm very happy with the bike, and so is Travis, especially since he had one of the coolest looking bikes on the trails today! It's a very capable bike at factory spec, and if you're fortunate like we was, it's even better as ours was equipped. Either way, if you can find one below $700, I think it's one of the better bikes in its class. If you see it at Amazon again for $495, don't hesitate!


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for the review!

I am excited that the build received was the same as yours. Well, minus the tires being Kenda. Looking at weights I bet it would be close to a lb. difference from the RR's. I think for now I will let him run the Kendas and order the RR down the road. The larger footprint may give him some added confidence for now. I usually run both my boys tires at 20 psi and have never had a pinch flat yet. These tires are beefy and have a good sidewall so I bet you can get away with a little lower yet. 

My 11 year old just graduated to a Trek X-Caliber with a coil Recon fork by Rock Shox. I was very surprised that the spring rate is much softer on his fork in a full sized adult small bike with 27.5" tires than on the DB. I had my 68 lb. 8 year old jump off a curb and very short 18" retaining wall with the DB tonight. With a zip tie on it he only used 32 mm of the fork. had my older 80 lb. son do the same and only compressed it to 40 mm of travel. Overall I am happy with the bike but am not impressed with the fork spring rate. If you find out about the low air kit please let me know as I would be very interested. I would like the extra travel over the SR Suntour XCR LO Air 24 that will be here Thursday. It being only 63 mm of travel and 17 mm shorter axle to crown. For giggles I will put it on and play with the air settings to try and have him get full range out of it. 

With the 32/36 I expect him to have plenty of gear. He is a little monster climbing! We rode 3 miles up with about 800 feet of climbing on Sunday with his 36/34 gearing. If I do make a change I think it will be changing the front 32 to a 30 and leaving the rear. We never bomb fire roads and usually climb to drop twisty single track. A 30/11 should be plenty fast for his needs. I may be wrong but I am under the impression the X7 rear derailed is a medium cage and can only handle a 36t rear cassette. Let me know if I am mistaken on that one. 

I do have one question about the build. Did anyone have an issue with the bottom bolt holding the the 180 mm mount on? I had to grind a fair amount off the edge to allow the caliper to seat with out hitting the top of it on the caliper body. Just a lower profile bolt would have worked but I had the grinder available and not another bolt. I will switch it out later. 

The bottom bracket shell is 68 mm. I am going to pick up a BB for the Suntour crank tomorrow. I think I will let him ride it with 165 mm arms once first and then switch them out. I will weigh both sets and let you know what I come up with. The Suntour cranks seem heavy but I may be surprised once I take off the 3 steel rings. 

The last thing I will do before we ride is trim off 30 mm on both sides of the bar. It seems like a fine bar but it is so wide for a child. I also adjusted the brake levers in so he can reach them better. We will see when they break in but they seem alright so far. 

Hopefully the weather will cooperate here in Norcal and we can go out on Sunday. My son is so excited to go out now! I will report back after his maiden voyage.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

cyclocrossen said:


> If you find out about the low air kit please let me know as I would be very interested. I would like the extra travel over the SR Suntour XCR LO Air 24 that will be here Thursday. It being only 63 mm of travel and 17 mm shorter axle to crown. For giggles I will put it on and play with the air settings to try and have him get full range out of it.


The current SR Suntour XCR Air comes in either a 63mm or 80 mm travel versions. My son has the 80mm travel version.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

cyclocrossen said:


> Thank you for the review!
> 
> I am excited that the build received was the same as yours. Well, minus the tires being Kenda. Looking at weights I bet it would be close to a lb. difference from the RR's. I think for now I will let him run the Kendas and order the RR down the road. The larger footprint may give him some added confidence for now. I usually run both my boys tires at 20 psi and have never had a pinch flat yet. These tires are beefy and have a good sidewall so I bet you can get away with a little lower yet.
> 
> ...


Fantastic to hear! I wonder if all the remaining stock of Sync'r bikes come with the upgraded parts. It would be great if they are, especially for those who are currently considering the Sync'r.

I checked the brake caliper to adapter clearance right after I read your post. It is very close on ours but it just clears. I do have to mention that I had to re-tap the threads on one of the caliper mounting hole because they were kinda cross-threaded. It looked as if someone tried to thread the bolt in crooked a third of the way.

The tires that came with our bike was the Kenda's. I received the RRons in the mail today, and after a quick look at the knobbies, I'm definitely only throwing them on the rear. Most of our trails here are surrounded, and most times covered with long ironwood pine needles, and I need the taller knobbies of the Kinetics on the front to dig through the needles to bite, especially during Travis's many off-line excursions. I might mount the RRons on the front later on anyway just to see if they do work in the needles. I might be wrong.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

Spectre said:


> The current SR Suntour XCR Air comes in either a 63mm or 80 mm travel versions. My son has the 80mm travel version.


Do you know if both versions use the same air cartridge?

Does the fork work well for your son, and how much psi are you using?

Btw, the tires arrived Monday. Thanks!


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

cyclocrossen said:


> I may be wrong but I am under the impression the X7 rear derailed is a medium cage and can only handle a 36t rear cassette. Let me know if I am mistaken on that one.


When looking into the addition of just the 42 cog I checked the specs on the manufacturer's website (oneupcomponents) and they do state that any medium or long cage rear derailleur is compatible. I would assume that the same would hold true for adding the entire new cassette (such as the SunRace CSMX3 11-42t).



cyclocrossen said:


> I do have one question about the build. Did anyone have an issue with the bottom bolt holding the the 180 mm mount on? I had to grind a fair amount off the edge to allow the caliper to seat with out hitting the top of it on the caliper body. Just a lower profile bolt would have worked but I had the grinder available and not another bolt. I will switch it out later.


I did encounter the same issue you're describing but I thought that at least one of my bolts was a 'low-profile' one and I was able to successful tighten the bracket and then mount the caliper.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

FREAKAH said:


> Fantastic to hear! I wonder if all the remaining stock of Sync'r bikes come with the upgraded parts. It would be great if they are, especially for those who are currently considering the Sync'r.
> 
> I checked the brake caliper to adapter clearance right after I read your post. It is very close on ours but it just clears. I do have to mention that I had to re-tap the threads on one of the caliper mounting hole because they were kinda cross-threaded. It looked as if someone tried to thread the bolt in crooked a third of the way.
> 
> The tires that came with our bike was the Kenda's. I received the RRons in the mail today, and after a quick look at the knobbies, I'm definitely only throwing them on the rear. Most of our trails here are surrounded, and most times covered with long ironwood pine needles, and I need the taller knobbies of the Kinetics on the front to dig through the needles to bite, especially during Travis's many off-line excursions. I might mount the RRons on the front later on anyway just to see if they do work in the needles. I might be wrong.


You might want to at least try the Rocket Ron on the front tire. This past summer was especially dry in the Seattle area so our trail conditions were a layer of loose dust over hardpack. In those conditions, the Rocket Rons surprisingly worked better than the more aggressive Hans Dampf. The RRs found traction faster while the Hans Dampf with larger knobs seemed to skate a bit before digging in. Test results are at: Pacific Northwest Summer 2015 XC Tire Comparison Test: X-King, Rocket Ron, Ardent, Neo-moto, Hans Dampf & Nobby Nic ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES

However, I have found the Kenda Kinetics to be a good front tire though haven't compared the Kinetics directly with the Rocket Ron.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

Szy_szka said:


> When looking into the addition of just the 42 cog I checked the specs on the manufacturer's website (oneupcomponents) and they do state that any medium or long cage rear derailleur is compatible. I would assume that the same would hold true for adding the entire new cassette (such as the SunRace CSMX3 11-42t).
> 
> I did encounter the same issue you're describing but I thought that at least one of my bolts was a 'low-profile' one and I was able to successful tighten the bracket and then mount the caliper.


Yes, I believe you are correct. I was going off the product specs that stated a 36t cog was the max but read many places that it will work with a 40t or 42t. After a few of our normal rides I will evaluate the need for the upgrade. This gearing is already a big improvement form his previous bike.

They must have missed giving me a low profile bolt. No big deal, it was an easy resolve.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

Spectre said:


> You might want to at least try the Rocket Ron on the front tire. This past summer was especially dry in the Seattle area so our trail conditions were a layer of loose dust over hardpack. In those conditions, the Rocket Rons surprisingly worked better than the more aggressive Hans Dampf. The RRs found traction faster while the Hans Dampf with larger knobs seemed to skate a bit before digging in. Test results are at: Pacific Northwest Summer 2015 XC Tire Comparison Test: X-King, Rocket Ron, Ardent, Neo-moto, Hans Dampf & Nobby Nic ? DIRT MERCHANT BIKES
> 
> However, I have found the Kenda Kinetics to be a good front tire though haven't compared the Kinetics directly with the Rocket Ron.


I like the look of the Rocket Rons and will look to order some come spring time. As wet as it is here now I will let him run the Kenetics. When I put the RR's on he should really appreciate the weight difference.

Thank you for the info on the forks. Do you know of a dealer for Suntour or should I just email them direct? I have not seen the 80 mm fork for sale online but I have seen the 63 mm. Out of curiosity how heavy is your son and what pressure are you running?


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

*Suntour Cranks*

I swapped out the cranks and bottom bracket with the Suntour 152.5 mm cranks and Shimano BB-UN55 68 mm - 107 BB. I was planning on a 109 but the only one my local bike shop had was a 107. I think either would be fine but I am happy with the placement of the chain ring for a nice chain line. The Suntour cranks are a little bit lighter but the bottom bracket weighs more. When I have a chance to weigh the isis bottom bracket I will post the final weights. My guess is the new setup is a tiny bit heavier. I do think he will benefit from this crank arm length.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

The Suntour/Shimano BB setup is 17 grams heavier.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

What do you think of the air version? What pressure do you run for him? I put the 63 mm Lo Air on my sons bike this weekend. When I set the pressure low enough for him to be able to compress it easily the static sag is at least 15 mm. Even with the pressure that low it takes a decent hit to get it activated and is sticky in comparison to the coiled version. The coiled actives easily but has a quick and harsh rate to it. The most travel I can get him to use on either is 30-35 mm.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if you've got the old version. I hope not. Did you see Spectre's Dirt Merchant review of the new fork? Something about the new larger air chamber allowing a linear rate.

Did you check to make sure the lock-out is not slightly engaged.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

that suntour needs a 118mm BB for the correct chainline does it not?


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

FREAKAH said:


> I'm wondering if you've got the old version. I hope not. Did you see Spectre's Dirt Merchant review of the new fork? Something about the new larger air chamber allowing a linear rate.
> 
> Did you check to make sure the lock-out is not slightly engaged.


I am pretty sure I have the new version of the fork. I just received it and had to wait for it to be sent from the factory.

The air fork does have a fairly linear rate, it is the coil that is harsh. The issue with the air fork if the first time the fork is initiated it take way more force that it should to get it moving. Once it is moving it feels smooth. Once at rest for a few seconds it takes the same heavy force to get it moving again. I understand while riding a trail it should always be in motion so that should not be a big deal. What is strange to me is for the fork to be fully expanded to its full length open the pressure has to be so high that my 70 lb. son can barely compress it. For him to be able to get it compressed 30 mm -35 mm of travel the pressure is so low the static sag (with no rider on the bike) if only 50 mm of full travel. This in turns makes a 63 mm travel fork a 50 mm travel fork. And at this he still feels the coiled 80 mm version feels better on the small bumps because it activates easier. It was fairly we out so we have not gone on any faster down hills with big hits yet.

I played with the pressure and lock many different ways trying to find a resolve. I am sure the lock out was not engaged. I am sure either fork will be fine to have him ride but I am disappointed I cannot get it dialed to use all the travel of the fork. At this pint he wants the coiled fork back on after a ride on each.

Overall he absolutely loves this bike and has a grin from ear to ear while we ride. The gearing seems well suited for our needs and he made some pretty steep climbs on our last 15 mile ride.

Be


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

POAH said:


> that suntour needs a 118mm BB for the correct chainline does it not?


I am not sure what the factory specs this bottom bracket to be as I bought this one from a friend as a pull off. You may be right because the bottom bracket that it came with is a 118 mm. I chose no to use it because it was way heavier than than a Shimano BB. The crank came as a triple and with the 1 x 10 the 118 put the front chain ring in line with the second or third rear cog from the outside. I think a 109 mm would be perfect to have the chain line right in the middle of the rear cassette but the LBS only had a 107 mm I got a screaming deal on it. The 107 mm puts the chain in line with 5th rear cog from the inside and shifts very crisp through all of the gears. Our riding area is very hilly and he will spend most of his time in 15t - 36t.

You very well may be correct but so far I see no issues with the current setup.


----------



## FREAKAH (Sep 11, 2013)

well, being an air fork, I could be that it still needs to be broken in. I'm sure there are several more seals/o-rings compared to the coiled version, and all of that increases the stiction. Hopefully it'll loosen up after a few weekend rides. 
One thing that I use, and could help is the "Finish Line Stanchion Lube". I use it on all my forks and shocks and it really helps cut the friction of those cheap youth forks.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

That is a great idea! I will have to try it out, thank you.

I will also go find the review by Spectre as well.


----------



## cyclocrossen (Dec 31, 2015)

FREAKAH said:


> I'm wondering if you've got the old version. I hope not. Did you see Spectre's Dirt Merchant review of the new fork? Something about the new larger air chamber allowing a linear rate.
> 
> Did you check to make sure the lock-out is not slightly engaged.


Well darn, after seeing the review I think I have the old version. What a bummer! The telling sign is the air port is in the bottom of my son's fork and it looks to be on the top of the fork in Spectre's review. I will be selling this one and looking for a new version. They are hard to find for sale. Spectre, does your shop sell Suntour? I have made several searches online and cannot find one for sale.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

cyclocrossen said:


> Well darn, after seeing the review I think I have the old version. What a bummer! The telling sign is the air port is in the bottom of my son's fork and it looks to be on the top of the fork in Spectre's review. I will be selling this one and looking for a new version. They are hard to find for sale. Spectre, does your shop sell Suntour? I have made several searches online and cannot find one for sale.


You answered the first question I would have had by checking out the version of your fork against the pictures on my site. So yes, I do have one fork in stock of the version I tested. PM me if you need help finding the fork on my site.

On the older model, the negative spring requires a good amount of air pressure to overcome. I had been working with that for several months and decided to ask my Suntour contact to exchange out the fork for the new version when I saw the new version at Interbike this past September.


----------

